# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  ЗиК Накопленная задолженность

## нира

При переходе на следующий месяц каждый раз формируется "накопленная задолженность" - у каждого уже накопились миллионы, не знаю что с ней делать, без нее месяц не закрывается.

----------


## pevek

> При переходе на следующий месяц каждый раз формируется "накопленная задолженность" - у каждого уже накопились миллионы, не знаю что с ней делать, без нее месяц не закрывается.


Править MD нужно! Попробуй так если неполучится пиши в ПМ
ТУТ

----------


## pevek

Можно коротко!
1.Глобальный модуль строка 4421

			Пока ЖурналЗарплата.ПолучитьЗа  ись()=1 Цикл
		Если ЖурналЗарплата.ВидРасч = ВидРасчета.НачальноеСальд  Задолженность Тогда
			//НачальноеСальдо = НачальноеСальдо+ЖурналЗар  лата.Результат;
			//Если ПоИсточникуФинансирования = 1 Тогда
			//	Документы.НайтиДокумент(Жу  рналЗарплата.Документ);
			//	Документы.ВыбратьСтроки();
			//	Пока Документы.ПолучитьСтроку()=  1 Цикл
			//		Если (Документы.Сотрудник = Сотрудник) И (Документы.ИсточникФинанси  рования.Выбран()=1) Тогда
			//			Если Документы.Вид()="Накопленна  Задолженность" Тогда
			//				ДобавитьЗначениеПоИсточни  куФинансирования(ПоИсточн  камФинансирования,Докумен  ты.ИсточникФинансирования,  Документы.ФКР,Документы.Ба  ансодержатель,Документы.С  мма);
			//			Иначе  // значит это ввод начального сальдо
			//				ДобавитьЗначениеПоИсточни  куФинансирования(ПоИсточн  камФинансирования,Докумен  ты.ИсточникФинансирования,  Документы.ФКР,Документы.Ба  ансодержатель,Документы.З  долженностьПрошлыхПериод  в);
			//				ПросматриватьПредыдущийПе  риод = 1;
			//			КонецЕсли;
			//		КонецЕсли;
			//	КонецЦикла;
			//КонецЕсли;
		ИначеЕсли (ЖурналЗарплата.ВидРасч = ВидРасчета.ВыплатаЗарплат  ) И (ЖурналЗарплата.ДатаНачала < ДатаПериода) Тогда

Далее делаем строка 69419

ТаблицаСотрудников.Выбрат  Строки();
		Пока ТаблицаСотрудников.Получи  ьСтроку()=1 Цикл
			СуммаВТаблицу = глКВыплатеЗаПериод(Таблиц  Сотрудников.Сотрудник,Дат  ПрошлогоПериода, ЖурналЗарплата, ТекущийДокумент,,1,ДатаПрош  логоПериода,ДоходыВычетыН  логиСотрудников)+
			глНачальнаяЗадолженностьП  оЗарплате(ТаблицаСотрудни  ов.Сотрудник,ДатаПрошлого  ериода, ЖурналЗарплата);
			//Если СуммаВТаблицу > 0 Тогда
			СуммаВТаблицу = СуммаВТаблицу - макс(0, глСальдоОкругления(Таблиц  Сотрудников.Сотрудник, ДатаДокумента)); //Доп
			//Если СуммаВТаблицу > 0 тогда
				ТаблицаСотрудников.Сумма = СуммаВТаблицу;
			//Иначе
			//	ТаблицаСотрудников.Сумма = 0;
			//КонецЕсли;
			//КонецЕсли;
		КонецЦикла;
	КонецЕсли; 

КонецПроцедуры  //	глРассчитатьНакопленнуюЗа  долженность

Открываем Обработки ПомощникПреходаНаСледующи  йПериод строка 624 меняем

КВыплатеЗаПериод = глКВыплатеЗаПериод(СотрВы  латы,КТП,,,,1,,ДоходыВычетыН  логиСотрудников);

Далее виды расчетов НачальноеСальдоЗадолжност  ь открываем с правой стороны есть список расчетов
находим ВсеВыплачиваемыеСуммы и вносим в правую сторону (Включать в группы)

Далее НачальноеСальдоОкругление открываем модуль
вместо
Результат = глСальдоОкругления(Объект,  ДатаНачала);
Ставим  
	Результат = 0;

Вроде усе сохраняем тестим! Незабываем нажать СПС!!!

----------


## tomido

А выплату зарплаты делаете? Или только начисления проводите в программе?

----------


## нира

Выплату произвожу ежемесячно по ведомостям з/п и аванс

----------


## vrrml2

Попробовала как вы пишите на ЗиК релиз 318. ругается. не выходит. а обработка очень нужна! можете помочь?

----------


## pevek

Ругается на что?

----------

